# Photography: Like to Ride and free beer? I need your help



## jmyerz (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Portland area riders,

I'm a local commercial photographer and am looking for some riding talent. I've worked with companies like Nike, INTEL, Adidas, etc and need your help building a cycling specific portfolio. You can see my current work here: http://www.myersic.com

What I need is some patient, enthusiastic people willing to ride a few spots while I photograph you. I'll get copies to you and buy you a beer and lunch as we go. 

Hit me up on email: [email protected]

THANKS!

Justin


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of spots are you talking about? Up the Gorge or somewhere over on the coast?


----------

